# Victor came to my gym today



## Concreteguy (Nov 23, 2019)

The guy is so cool. He sat us down and literally answered every question asked even about gear. Let me put this in perspective. I weigh 215 and he is 250lbs at the same height.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 23, 2019)

Cool pick CG!
Victor showed he has great muscle memory and responds well to the gear.

Would be great to hear some of the questions on gear he was asked, and the answers given!


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 24, 2019)

Very cool!  I just looked up his age and he's 46.  He looks amazing!!  Did he say if he was going to continue competing?


----------



## Massmonster32 (Nov 24, 2019)

Ive always liked Victor hope he continues to compete for a couple more years. MM


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 24, 2019)

That's really cool CG.  He seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Chinaboy (Nov 24, 2019)

Thats pretty sweet.  Always fun to see a pro.  Glad you got to meet him.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 24, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Cool pick CG!
> Victor showed he has great muscle memory and responds well to the gear.
> 
> Would be great to hear some of the questions on gear he was asked, and the answers given!



Things that come to mind about talking to him was: This is in my own words as I remember him speaking.

-Are you ever going  to do another show? Yes, I'll be competing next year.
-What is your current weight? I'm 250 and my diet and training have been suffering. Food is the secret to size and the one thing about this that I hate. I wish there was just a door on the front of my stomach I could open and install food through. As he said this he gestured opening his stomach like a door.
-I asked, To stay your size can you come off or are you always on? He said yes I can come off and when I do I increase my calories and remove compound lifts from my training.
-What gear do you like? Long test, little bit of tren and EQ for off season. Getting ready for shows it's what ever the coach I'm working with says. It's tricky.
- Insulin and HGH? HGH all year long. What type? Human grade. I hate insulin. I did it once and blew up like a balloon. Never again.
- Braking your arm arm wrestling? He smiled and said "dumbest thing I may have ever done. The guy kept asking me and I didn't want to do it. I'm not an armwrestler. He kept at me and started talking all this shit until I agreed. I put my arm on the table and he grabbed my hand. I looked at my friend like" what the hell did I get myself into" and while I was still looking at my friend he wrenched my arm over and broke it. It was a spiral fracture that made me have to get an operation just to fix. He pushed his right sleeve up and showed us an incision line that ran from his elbow to his shoulder. His arm was still just as big as the other and huge.
- Do you still feel like you were robbed by Cutler? Let me say this, more people feel I won that show than not. This isn't like hitting a home run or  a field goal being clear cut. I have to go with what the grudges call but that one stung a bit and he laughed.  
How much gear do you do when your on during the off season? Enough to grow and then he openly laughed. That's a question I don't want to answer because some of you guys will just start doing that amount. You have to do no more than what your body requires and no more. Walk up as slowly as possible because after you cross a bridge you cant go backwards over it. I have talked to guys that tell me numbers that are hard for even me to believe. But what is undeniable is it's a one way street and the longer your on if you want to keep making progress you will slowly need more and more. So unless your making a living getting and being big DONT DO IT. Do a little and be big for your girl friends and keep it at that. There is no such thing as healthy tren,dbol you guys know what I mean. 
This went on for about 45 minutes.

This guy was as relaxed as it gets and acted like he would have answered questions all day.  The owner of the gym shut him down to turn it into an MHP marketing gig. Victor also showed up with a few MHP girls  that looked like they were on gear and had their lips injected and all done up. The owners wife is a top tier pro that looked better than all of them.  Having met  Victor he talked with me and my wife for about ten minutes and he never once looked over our shoulders to watch other people he stayed in the moment and was truly a very nice guy to meet. I guess He's on of the really unaffected guys in the sport.
BTW: I googled his net worth, How about $18M...……….WOW


----------



## danieltx (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks for sharing with us concreteguy.

Victor is an example of how you can still be a great bodybuilder with all the craziness life throws your way - his sister's murder, his prison time (we all remember how he looked coming out), his multiple kids with multiple women, 2 kids being autistic, the broken arm, the patellar tendon tear, etc.

Consistency and discipline produces results every time.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 24, 2019)

Good points and he did touch on how he has created his own obstacles in life.

One more thing I forgot to mention. He was asked about what he thinks is going on at Oxygen gym. He raised his eye browse and said those are some big boys and I'm not really sure what the hell there feeding them and laughed. He said there is talk about medical grade myostatin inhibitors but who the hell knows? I have been told they send a guy to the room to watch you eat your meals and watch you train and do anything else required to grow. Just being a perfect machine doing everything on the clock and no human element to miss a meal or cop out on a training session would make a huge difference in anyone.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 24, 2019)

Cool shit man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## squatster (Nov 25, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> Good points and he did touch on how he has created his own obstacles in life.
> 
> One more thing I forgot to mention. He was asked about what he thinks is going on at Oxygen gym. He raised his eye browse and said those are some big boys and I'm not really sure what the hell there feeding them and laughed. He said there is talk about medical grade myostatin inhibitors but who the hell knows? I have been told they send a guy to the room to watch you eat your meals and watch you train and do anything else required to grow. Just being a perfect machine doing everything on the clock and no human element to miss a meal or cop out on a training session would make a huge difference in anyone.



They take life out of the daily regimen- would be like prison or special military training . The very best scenario- 
NO DISTRACTIONS
NO DRAMA 
NO BULLSHIT
NO WIFE OR KIDS
NO JUNK FOOD
NO RELAYING ON SPOTTERS OR PARTNERS
100% CONTROLLED DRUGS
ALL MEALS MADE FOR YOUR NUTRITIONAL NEEDS
99% of people fail because of some or all of these things.
How could you not grow- 
Just take 50% of stress out of every day life and you would grow like never before.
What do we know- there may be secret stuff there????
Look at Ivan Drago's training- LOL
Balboa still kicked his but


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Very cool. 
“There is no healthy Tren or dbol.”
Test for the win.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 29, 2019)

VICTOR should have a MR.O title under his belt but he got robbed. Always have admired his physique and even more so at his age.


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for posting what he said. Seems like a cool guy. I thought he had retired so it will be interesting to see how he does next year.


----------



## 1977_Corvette (Dec 9, 2019)

Great read and advice,  thank you!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 10, 2019)

cg, your doppelganger !


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 10, 2019)

You have a broad vocabulary! I'm impressed. BTW: I wish I still looked that good.


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 20, 2019)

That was very interesting to read and really cool of Victor to open up like that.


----------



## SURGE (Dec 21, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> VICTOR should have a MR.O title under his belt but he got robbed. Always have admired his physique and even more so at his age.



He was the obvious winner that day. It was almost as bad as Nasser and Dorian at the 97 Olympia.


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 21, 2019)

SURGE said:


> He was the obvious winner that day. It was almost as bad as Nasser and Dorian at the 97 Olympia.



Ya, I thought that was a huge ripoff also.


[ame]https://youtu.be/3R5SnzU8qmM[/ame]


----------

